# Best sex position for a tight fit



## Jeapordy (Aug 12, 2012)

After a couple of kids with big heads, things don't stay tight down there after she has her first orgasm (see my other post about the orgasm catch-22). I'm looking for advice on the best positions to help keep her tight around me. Missionary is my usual go-to position, but after the first 5 minutes, I have a hard time getting enough friction. That is probably a combination of her wetness and relaxing muscles. 
I'm have an average sized member, and my W is a bit bigger, so some positions just don't work well. I've tried putting her legs together while I'm on top, but her larger body size with my average member makes it tough to get a lot of penetration. Same with doggie. Her bigger butt just gets in the way of going as deep as missionary, and I find that I don't really like doggie as much for that reason. I do it because she likes it, but I just can't finish that way most of the time. Her laying side-ways with her legs together isn't bad.
Any other good positions to help keep her V tighter for me?


----------



## ankh (Oct 14, 2012)

Part of her being tight there is her doing Kegel exercises EVERY DAY. The ladies here will attest to this.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Doggy with legs closed.

We have similar issue...but never a real problem.

I want to ask my doc to stitch me. i tore a bit in the last labor and it never healed right so It's not closed (the opening). i need it stitched.


----------



## ankh (Oct 14, 2012)

Would you agree, That Girl, about the kegel recommendation?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't have a problem with muscle control, as I do with just the tear that didn't heal together.


----------



## Jeapordy (Aug 12, 2012)

How is asking her to Kegels any different than asking a woman to lose weight? There are tons of posts about women's weight (I posted one), and more than 50% of the responses were to love her for who she is at any weight. 
I could get more penetration and more pleasure if her butt were smaller, but that's a really tough conversation to have. I had that conversation, and she is trying to lose weight (for her health), but it could take a really long time and I'm not confident she will lose enough to address this issue. Asking her to do Kegels probably would throw her into a depression and cause her to stop trying to lose weight because she would think that "nothing she does is good enough". I don't want that.
So I'm trying to find a way that doesn't include me telling her that she has a flaw.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Doggy style with her on stomach, legs closed.
missionary
her on her side, legs closed, enter her from behind.

All give good friction.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

you can get electronic kegel exercisers (kegel 8).
My mum got one and sex it has made her sex life incredible (I really didn't need to know that lol).
The vag is a muscle, it needs proper exercising


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Change your angle of penetration. Instead of just going "straight in", try pointing slightly downwards or upwards, this can help with the other recommendations here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Yin has it. Scoot up so you're taller relative to her. More grinding. Less thrusting. Or, anal?


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

Purchase some ben wa balls - they help tighten vaginal muscles and REALLY help a woman develop more sensitivity. 

I'm 40 with two daughters in college and a 4 month old baby - my husband swears he could never tell.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

Her laying on side, with her bottom leg out straight and between your legs. Great benefit is you can push down on her butt / top of the back of her thigh to increase friction. It is also a GREAT position for comfortable, long time sex. Great position for her too. She can pull a pillow up into her chest and hug it / lay on it, and be relaxed (or to scream into! ). Favorite position for W and I. Works well when she is really wet and friction is to almost zero. She loves it too. This is our "marathon sex" position.

Doggie with her legs closed and your knees / legs outside of hers is not bad either, but not quite as good as the above IMO.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Jeapordy said:


> How is asking her to Kegels any different than asking a woman to lose weight? There are tons of posts about women's weight (I posted one), and more than 50% of the responses were to love her for who she is at any weight.
> I could get more penetration and more pleasure if her butt were smaller, but that's a really tough conversation to have. I had that conversation, and she is trying to lose weight (for her health), but it could take a really long time and I'm not confident she will lose enough to address this issue. Asking her to do Kegels probably would throw her into a depression and cause her to stop trying to lose weight because she would think that "nothing she does is good enough". I don't want that.
> So I'm trying to find a way that doesn't include me telling her that she has a flaw.


Ask her to do her kegels while you are buried to the hilt in her, that way it becomes part of sex. That way you are not asking her to do it to tighten up. You could also then ask her to practise the kegels to see if she can squeeze you tighter.

I can assure you it feels awesome. Wife likes doing itto watch the look on my face.

We sometimes do Deep Stick and I move both her legs onto one shoulder, that tightens things up a bit.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Doggy style with her on stomach, legs closed.
> missionary
> her on her side, legs closed, enter her from behind.
> 
> All give good friction.


This would be my suggestion.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cub!chy (May 7, 2012)

Anal is what you want, that will be crazy tight, theres no way to get it back to what you want. You can also switch to oral after it gets too wet, or stop, wipe her and keep going. I love anal, theres nothing like it, not all the time, but when the vag gets too sloppy. Another alternative is your wife on top, the legs closed and your d!ck, slides up and down between her legs and her clit. Wife loves this and she can cum in 7-10 minutes, i like it too, its a diffrent way to cum. Feels diffrent. But the wife needs to be sloppy wet, not all women can do it, sounds like yours can.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Here'd be my list of positions where my wife is definitely "tighter"

1. sideways, but a little different than what was mentioned above. She scoots her butt to the edge of the bed and (pardon this as the example but it's for visual) and is in a fetal position. (brings her knees up
2. her laying on the bed but with feet on the floor with the edge of the bed where her hips are. Legs closed, and me straddling her and then doggy. Now you won't go anywhere near as deep with this one so YMMV.
3. You can also do a version of #2 with her lieing on the bed and you stradle her (like if you were going to give her a massage) with a pillow under her hips to elevate her hips just enough for the right angle.


----------

